# SIM Karte reparieren



## Napoli4 (19 März 2016)

Hilfe, ich habe mir ein neues Handy gekauft, dass eine nano statt bisher mikro sim braucht.
Jetzt habe ich die Karte mit so einem Knipser von ebay, zugeschnitten, und das nano Teil funktioniert nicht in meinem neuen Handy.
Wenn ich es aber in den abgeschnittenen Rahmen stecke und in mein altes Handy gebe, funktioniert die Karte aber wieder !! ist also nicht kaputt.
was muss ich machen damit sie im neuen Handy funktioniert


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2016)

Beim Provider eine Nanosim bestellen so wie es üblich ist und auch empfohlen wird.
Die wissen schon warum ...


----------



## Rose_Marin (22 Oktober 2016)

Habe bei einer Karte dasselbe Problem.
Bei Aldi angerufen, und die meinen es gibt keine spezielle Nano Sim, nur eine quasi Universalkarte.
Das heisst dann Pech gehabt oder wie.


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2016)

Aber lesen kannste schon, oder?






https://www.alditalk.de/sim-karte-service

Manchmal wundert mich nix mehr


----------



## forenjens (9 November 2016)

Das Problem geht nur los, wenn man versehentlich die Nanosim aus dem Rahmen gebrochen hat, obwohl man eine Microsim benötigt.


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2016)

Manchmal bringt lesen halt doch Erhellung ...


----------



## Blusenquast (20 November 2016)

Ich  hab die wieder mit Tesa zusammengeklebt, funktioniert bestens


----------



## Aspirant (29 Januar 2017)

Es gibt doch überall ganz einfache Adapter mit denen man das alles machen kann


----------



## Dracher (8 Juni 2017)

Mit so einem Adapter hab ich mein letztes Handy ruiniert


----------



## Reducal (8 Juni 2017)

Blusenquast schrieb:


> Ich  hab die wieder mit Tesa zusammengeklebt, funktioniert bestens


Stimmt!


----------



## Kopfschüttler (26 Juli 2018)

Hippo schrieb:


> Manchmal wundert mich nix mehr



Manchmal? 
Mich wundert seit einiger Zeit nicht nichts mehr


----------



## Quastel (30 Juli 2018)

Habe mitsollen gfummel mein Handy ruiniert


----------



## hFranz (22 Oktober 2018)

wenn die verbastelte SIM drin stecken bleibt haste ein Problem


----------

